# Stagioni Online Fifa 13



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Voi che siete più esperti, è possibile fare qualche stagione Online a Fifa 13 con un amico nella stessa squadra?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2013)

credo di no purtroppo


----------

